# Cybex 700 Upright Exercise Bicycle



## bmackevich (Apr 16, 2011)

Does anyone know how to change the battery on this machine, and where it is located?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi bmackevitch


Try here: Cybex International Exercise Equipment


----------

